
WebGL Sandpile Demo - jasonkostempski
http://people.reed.edu/~davidp/web_sandpiles/
======
jasonkostempski
Numberphile video that lead me to the demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MtEUErz7Gg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MtEUErz7Gg)

